

Twitter hires former Ticketmaster chief - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100991585

======
sthommes
Really, really smart hire by @dickc. and @adambain knows this so it's no
threat to his juggernaut advertising business- commerce and content could very
end up two equal legs in a three-legged awesome @biz stool (sorry for the
twitter cc pun there). more so than even FB, @twitter's just a few years
younger and maybe the little bro that grows up taller

